# What happened to Ace Speedway series?



## wavylines (Jan 27, 2006)

Anybody from central NC know the skinny on what happened to the Ace Speedway training race series? I haven't seen a flyer or heard any news. Thanks!


----------



## tornadovortex23 (Nov 1, 2005)

it will start backup I think the 1st week in may


----------



## Seamusthedog (Oct 31, 2003)

*ACE Started lastnight*

Ace Speedway races start tonight!

For the 15th year, Ace Speedway in Altamahaw, NC will see road bicycle racing on the asphalt track, northeast of Greensboro.

For 11 nights, all Tuesdays, this summer, this popular series will attract bike racers from all over North Carolina and southern Va.

There are three events each night, beginning with the "C" race at 6:15 PM and finishing with the top "A" race at 8 PM.

This event is great for "giving it a try", training or just watching the fantastic action.

The full schedule, photos and film clips are all published here:

http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/ace.htm


----------

